# Czech Clinic: Reprofit - any one used it or know some one who has?



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello, 

I recently got told about the reprotfit clinic in czech republic and was interested in speaking to some one who has used them before. 

Does any one have any experience with this clinic at all?

Kind regards,

Bridge

X


----------

